# Gaming Android Vs iOS



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2012)

Android first


*Betas :* on the iOS, the game first gets released in the Canadian app store, for a week, where it is tested before it is released anywhere else. On droids, distribution is not segmented, and the developer can release beta versions whenever they want, and even release daily builds. Daily builds are simply not possible on the iOS. This allows the developers far more latitude during testing, and allows them to get feedback that is simply not possible in a polished final release of a game. Ofc, there are games on iOS that evolved over time based on feedback, but this took time, the whole process can be skipped right in the development stage itself. 

*Cheaper games : *the platform cut is competitively priced with apple, which means that many games are cheaper on the droids, as against the similar price on the istore. This is for one-off titles, and does not hold for titles with IAP. 

*It's hacked :* it's not that the industry plays fair with us. one trend that is ruining gameplay is IAP. eagles in angry birds, coins in star dunk and lane splitter, decals and cars in forever drive, stars in asphalt... all take real world money. basically playing the full game involves playing for insanely long amounts of time (one of the ways they hook you), and even then you have to shell out for some items. You can never really "buy out" all aspects of the game, you have to keep shelling out more and more to keep playing. It's an incredible rush to play these games with infinite digital currency. Not recommended on any titles, some ban your account and device for having an IAP cracker. If you sneak past tho, you get to pwn the leaderboards and its a ton of fun. Again, not that this is not possible on iOS but doing it with droids is much easier.    

*Relatively uncensored content : *the droid marketplace has some gems that would not survive apple's filters for various reasons. There are copycats on both stores, but a lot more on droids. A handful of droid titles are far more refined, expanded and better versions than the iOS titles they are copied from (eg Unicorn Dash vs Robot Unicorn Attack)

*Compatible with pc :* ever since Play was available on chrome, some titles are playable on pc. Suddenly, a bunch of titles you could play on your mobile, are playable on the computer as well. This means if you are hooked on to one game, you can play it on a tab at office, at home, while traveling, and while your mobile is charging. You need separate versions for iOS titles on iPads and Mac Books most of the times, and then only a handful of these titles are available on droids and PC-via-chrome as well. 

*Timely updates :* a developer has a lot of control over when updates hit the market. In the iOS ecosystem, every single update has to go through apple's approval process. Now while both android and iOS games can be "patched" with delta updates (few games use this), only the droids have the luxury of receiving substantial build updates of existing apps without an approval process from the app store. This means that, say if a game wants to release some content based on a holiday, or a film release, then it can do so with much more control over the dates of this release, rather than wait for the randomly timed approval process on apple (the updates go live whenever approved lol).

*Larger screens :* having the option of larger screens makes a diff on some titles, especially racing games (eg: asphalt), or games with lot of buttons, text and menus (eg: Dark Legends). the racing titles are brutal on the iPhones once you go there after playing the same titles on droids with larger screens. 


Ok now iOS


*Game Center :* it's like a multiplayer environment across games. You can trade items, compare progress and team up. It's as if all games plugged into GC on the iOS is one massive online multiplayer. Just fire up any game, and it usually has a GC component, so you can see what your friends are playing, and keep up with the latest games. This idea was so successful that there is even Open Feint, an alternative to GC. Then some studios have their own networks such as Plus+. Haven't come across this kind of a network of gamers for droids. Ok who has heard of scoreloop. 

*More control :* compare playing skyball on droids with dark nebula on an iOS, slight changes in your hand make sufficient changes to the device. this holds for motion, as well as touch. Some gesture heavy games such as project 83113 work well on only some droids. No problem on say a device like the arc, but most of these games wudnt even start up on the lower end droids. The difference is easily noticeable on a touch sensitive game : orbital, this seems to be something to do with the way the touch behaves. The signals sent to the device rarely ever point to a wrong spot in iOS, but they do very frequently on droids, especially slight jerks when you release your fingers from the screen. 

*Less bugs and glitches :* hardware / software to blame maybe, but at least you dont need to turn background processes off to play

*Screen is easier to look at :* this is sure to seem like a small factor, but if you spend a long time touching a screen, the slight distance between the finger and the surface of the screen starts bugging you. The iPhone screens are closer cut, which means your eyes spend a little less time looking at that irritating gap between the surface and the screen.

*No phone calls : * Unless you live in a black hole, or a Faraday cage, the only way to avoid a call interrupting your world record high score on ninjump or fruit ninja is to use an iPod. 

 even though iOS has a bunch of unique titles and a lot of variety, for all the big releases, and cross platform titles, droids actually have an incredible edge. It becomes crucial to have a droid to be in on the newest titles, before anyone else. Don't take this the wrong way, for most people, iOS has much more to offer in terms of casual titles, good gameplay, but for the -ahem- strange new world of pro mobile gaming, if you know exactly what you are doing and when you need to stop playing the titles once they release, droids are the way to go. 

so how close was the assessment to your experiences ?

pls to add thoughts/ comments


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2012)

For me it will be always iOS on top of Android...

Android throws 1GHz proccy speed & Mali/Adreno/PowerVR GPU for 3D rendering
but the iOS graphics is optimized so well that it looks brilliant on the 800Mhz ipod touch.
ipad is on par in graphics & gaming (no match).

the only difference I see is some games are free for android while the same are paid for iOS.

Once a user dives in iOS gaming he will forget Android gaming (that's for sure)


Yesterday I tried one app 3D Card builder...its really marvelous in terms of Car customization in 3D.Graphics is also brilliant.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 27, 2012)

iOS > Android


----------



## pramudit (Jul 27, 2012)

i would choose android over ios. even if ios is better(less lags and all) almost all games on it are paid whereas on android they have free demo or ad-supported version. So i would like a laggy andoid full of games rather than ios with just 1or2 games...


----------



## daksh (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice write up , thumbs up 
For gaming definitely Android>iOS -
1. Screen estate . I cant see how is it possible to play games like modern combat or ME infiltrator on a 3.5 inch device , where as in Android you have the choice to pick a screen size which suits you , and if you want to game the more the merrier .
2. Power . With Android you have the flexibility to choose a phone with gaming friendly chipset . Like choosing Tegra 3 will entitle you to special tegra 3 versions and games with enhanced gadgets and if you are intro rooting and stuff then chainfire will let you have all games on decent enough handsets . Not saying that 4s is underpowered , I know about the power of 543mp.  
3. Timely updates - Another major factor . 
4. One thing you missed and I noted that there are very few reviews for games and apps in the appstore whereas almost everyone who buys posts a review in the playstore and you can see reviews from the same model or same version also , this really helps a person know how the game is and how does it work on you phone also if it has any bugs or not .
5. The wide variety of decent free games over ios. 

Those were factors to be considered by everyone , for me screen size pwns everything else .


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 27, 2012)

iOS NO doubt I LOVE to play games on my ipad 2 its just amazing i can find all types of games itunes is the biggest store in world !! graphics are stunning and......a huge collection endless games just lovin it ^_^


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2012)

Ios for its nice game's and battery life?
Android for everything else


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ios for its nice game's and battery life?
> Android for everything else



buddy  i got 15 hours easily on my ipad with medium brightness  amazing battery life my bro have samsung galaxy note i played gta ||| on his note for 3 hours and battery drained in just 5 hours


----------



## daksh (Jul 27, 2012)

Youre comparing a phones battery life to a tablets ? :\ A phone constantly has to stay on a signal , not the case with a tablet unless its not 3g . Play infinity blade 2 on your ipad for 3 hours and it will also die very fast .


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 27, 2012)

daksh said:


> Youre comparing a phones battery life to a tablets ? :\ A phone constantly has to stay on a signal , not the case with a tablet unless its not 3g . Play infinity blade 2 on your ipad for 3 hours and it will also die very fast .



but buddy tablet have a 2x bigger display then phone apples battery life is really awesome   i played real racing 2 hd for 5 hours and still i had left 20-30 % battery but i played that on low brightness  i found my ipad battery more powerful then my nokia e7


----------



## daksh (Jul 27, 2012)

Tablets and Pmps have better battery lives for obvious reasons !


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 27, 2012)

daksh said:


> Tablets and Pmps have better battery lives for obvious reasons !



yeah


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2012)

daksh said:


> 4. One thing you missed and I noted that there are very few reviews for games and apps in the appstore whereas almost everyone who buys posts a review in the playstore and you can see reviews from the same model or same version also , this really helps a person know how the game is and how does it work on you phone also if it has any bugs or not .
> 5. The wide variety of decent free games over ios.



actually iOS has far more reviews than droids atm, droids dont even have their own metacritic section, iOS does iPhone, iPod, and iPad Game Reviews, Articles, Trailers and more at Metacritic - Metacritic this is an aggregate score of reviews

In iOS there are price drops and new releases every hour, droids have had the same top apps forever... not nearly as much movement as the app store, yet.


----------



## daksh (Jul 27, 2012)

I was talking about play store vs appstore reviews , which you get to see right from where you are downloading your app . 
Play store has various amazing sales like the december sale last year had almost all good apps for 5rs , and when market was converted from market to playstore I bought various games on it for 12.5/25 rs


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2012)

iOS stands out.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2012)

daksh said:


> I was talking about play store vs appstore reviews , which you get to see right from where you are downloading your app .
> Play store has various amazing sales like the december sale last year had almost all good apps for 5rs , and when market was converted from market to playstore I bought various games on it for 12.5/25 rs



Wow 5 rs really? Missed that one. The lowest price on play drops below the one-dollar-converted-to-rupee mark


----------



## daksh (Jul 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> iOS stands out.



Reasons please .



Anorion said:


> Wow 5 rs really? Missed that one. The lowest price on play drops below the one-dollar-converted-to-rupee mark



Yes, really , Android App Sale: Popular Apps Available For 10 Cents Each For 10 Days .

And I actually saved about 1500 bucks or so in the 12.5\25 rs sale


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2012)

daksh said:


> Youre comparing a phones battery life to a tablets ? :\ A phone constantly has to stay on a signal , not the case with a tablet unless its not 3g . Play infinity blade 2 on your ipad for 3 hours and it will also die very fast .


yeah, the mAh rating of iPad 2 battery = ~5 times of an average smartphone.

And iPad 3 has almost twice the battery of iPad 2.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 28, 2012)

daksh said:


> Reasons please .


Same why Lexus stands out in comparison to Toyota.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2012)

Playing simple games like Cut The Rope and World of Goo is a horrifying experience on an iPhone. I actually think that iPhones are for people who haven't experienced evolution and have small hands.

Infact, these days I also find Galaxy Note small. How big screen does Note 2 have? 5.5"? That would do for me.


----------



## daksh (Jul 29, 2012)

ico, you hit the nail man . You hit it  
I cant imagine playing world of goo on an iphone ! And ipad 3 though with the double mah rating gives same battery life coz of 4 times the pixels it needs to push ! 
After playing world of goo with the s-pen on note I had problems playing it even on my one x  I really cant see how people play fps\third persons on 3.5 inches . Funny !


----------



## raman0890 (Jul 29, 2012)

Best games are released for ios period! infinity blade ,ever heard of it? puts any android game to shame assuming android has any real games not some shitty ios clones!


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 29, 2012)

Most games do come out for iOS first and then Android.
So developers obviously prefer iOS over Android when it comes to gaming.


----------



## daksh (Jul 29, 2012)

Infinity Blade is an exclusive. All platforms have their exclusives, if you like Uncharted that doesnt mean PS3 is the best console or if you like Halo it doesnt mean Xbox is the best. 
I would say you dont have Shadowgun with THD or many other THDs. Heard of Puddle? Its an exclusive on Android. 

Most games coming out on iOS used to happen before when Android hadnt matured much. Dark Knight, Spidey, Asphalt, Amazing Alex, Where's my perry ... all have been released together.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Recently, I watched games on ipad 3, even played some. After that, I forgot android.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 1, 2012)

Android and iOS is a good example of how one looks good on paper while the other in practice. 

In short: iOS > Android

And I don't see Android catching up for a long time until Google releases it's own Motorola droid which sells at least half as much as the iPhone at that time.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 1, 2012)

+1 to that.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 14, 2012)

+1 to ios... android is nowhere near....


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

gaming iOS and for experiments Droid is the way to go!!


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Most games do come out for iOS first and then Android.
> So developers obviously prefer iOS over Android when it comes to gaming.



Android has a wide range of devices compared to iOS .so developing game for one standard hardware is easy but developing and customising same game for different android devices that make developer to launch apps on android little bit late compared to iOS. But iPad is a different matter. But iPhone is crap for gaming the screen is too small for playing most of the games as compared to android bigger screen which is more suitable for mobile gaming.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Android has a wide range of devices compared to iOS .so developing game for one standard hardware is easy but developing and customising same game for different android devices that make developer to launch apps on android little bit late compared to iOS. But iPad is a different matter. But iPhone is crap for gaming the screen is too small for playing most of the games as compared to android bigger screen which is more suitable for mobile gaming.



True.. gaming @ Iphone is difficult due to screen size limitation.. But gaming @ Ipad is woooooooooooooooo
No android tablet/phone could even close to it. But true VFM platform is Android


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 17, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Android has a wide range of devices compared to iOS .so developing game for one standard hardware is easy but developing and customising same game for different android devices that make developer to launch apps on android little bit late compared to iOS. But iPad is a different matter. But iPhone is crap for gaming the screen is too small for playing most of the games as compared to android bigger screen which is more suitable for mobile gaming.


that's just a crap excuse.... did developers never had a challenge developing games for symbian phones 5-6 years back?? .sis games worked on various screen resolutions and hardware... 
i've seen games that meet the hardware requirement but still lag on android handsets...


----------



## udit.t (Sep 13, 2012)

Unfortunately I lost my htc sensation somewhere, now I am using an iPhone and the games are amazing. However I still miss my android games.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 14, 2012)

I personally like iOS


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 14, 2012)

havoknation said:


> True.. gaming @ Iphone is difficult due to screen size limitation.. But gaming @ Ipad is woooooooooooooooo
> No android tablet/phone could even close to it. But true VFM platform is Android



IOS  is also true VFM GAMING platform i got my fifa 12 @ 3$ and so many great games for 1$ and 2$ just awesome!!! on my I pad.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Sep 19, 2012)

On Android I love to play racing games and on iOS I play only puzzle games.
And personally i like Android gaming over iOS games, may be because of large screens.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Sep 19, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> that's just a crap excuse.... did developers never had a challenge developing games for symbian phones 5-6 years back?? .sis games worked on various screen resolutions and hardware...
> i've seen games that meet the hardware requirement but still lag on android handsets...



But that time the standard of gaming on mobile was not comparable to the gaming standard now. Today mobile gaming is on a whole different level. I am using s3 and I didn't face any problem while gaming on my handset . So plz don't talk like a apple fanboy . I like iOS and android both but for Mobile I prefer android and for tablet I use iPad.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel Android gaming is more feasible over iOS gaming. 
Mark me, I'm not saying that iOS gaming is not good or easy n all, it's also good undoubtedly! But it's my personal experience nothing else.


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 8, 2012)

Being honest with my perception I would prefer Android gaming more than any other OS games. Though I'm handy with iOS gaming as well. 
I guess whenever I play I prefer Android games might be because of large screen compare to iPhone or whatever the reason; but I like Android gaming.


----------



## samudragupta (Oct 17, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> But that time the standard of gaming on mobile was not comparable to the gaming standard now. Today mobile gaming is on a whole different level. I am using s3 and I didn't face any problem while gaming on my handset . So plz don't talk like a apple fanboy . I like iOS and android both but for Mobile I prefer android and for tablet I use iPad.



dude i own a htc one x with nvidia tegra chipset, but i still prefer my ipod for gaming... i game on both so i'm not talking like an apple fan boy.... android is still way behind ios in terms of gaming...


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ios gaming is best android lags.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2012)

was going through the highest rated iOS titles on metacritic, and searching the Play store to see if the titles were available. only 1 in top 10, 6 in 25.
the really popular ones are the freebs where buying in game is optional, so this is def the measure most highest rated titles and _not_ the most popular titles.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2012)

raman0890 said:


> Best games are released for ios period! infinity blade ,ever heard of it? puts any android game to shame assuming android has any real games not some shitty ios clones!



Not sure where they release the best games. I actually don't give a heck as long as I'm having fun. And infinity blade? well, in my view, I don't see whats so great about this game apart from graphics. The game is absurdly awkward in story progression. U need 10000K to buy the infinity blade, and I'm not sure if I've the patience to go through the same stages for the rest of my life for it.Sure you can shell out $19 dollars for it, but I don't see the point. Quality (real) games don't put the games through such crap the last time I checked.


----------



## assassinscreed3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello everyone
If you're looking to buy a smartphone or tablet in the next few months, we've got great news: you can choose an iPad or a Nexus 7, an iPhone or an Android phone, and it'll be amazing.


----------



## shaunak (Dec 6, 2012)

> *No phone calls : * Unless you live in a black hole, or a Faraday cage, the only way to avoid a call interrupting your world record high score on ninjump or fruit ninja is to use an iPod.



Airplane mode?

PS: Faraday cages are surprisingly easy to build. xD


----------



## noob (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't find a difference here.... I think i might reach to a better understanding once i start playing more games on my iPad. However, Temple Run 2 runs great on iPad as well as my Nexus 3.


----------



## deeparohatgiri (Feb 18, 2013)

I am an android user ... however I've played games on my friends iPhone 5 ...I would prefer iPhone over Android ...superb graphics...


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2013)

Iphone will always have more games than android.. The games are also always released first for iphone, then they are ported to android.. (just like 360)
stilll id rather buy an android phone than the overpriced iphone


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2013)

ios has tons more gaming accessories... from slot machines, wheels, joysticks, helicopters that firght in AR and a range of other input mechanisms


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 26, 2013)

there are many exclusive titles for ios. e.g. Fifa 13, this hasnt been released on android yet. i have htc one x and gaming aint that bad but ios dominates in this area... Time to upgrade my ipod 3rd gen to 5th gen in a month... yipee..


----------



## Sweves (Mar 25, 2013)

For me it's Android because there are a lot of free and cheaper games. Since my iOS is not updated, my choices are limited. However, when it comes to variety of games available, people have better options with iOS. Unfortunately, good games usually come with a price.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Iphone will always have more games than android.. The games are also always released first for iphone, then they are ported to android.. (just like 360)
> stilll id rather buy an android phone than the overpriced iphone



true..they are overpriced without multitasking...

..android vs ios = pc vs consoles....

and which one is best..simple hai the one you can afford.....

i can afford android so android is best for me..


----------



## akkusoni (Mar 30, 2013)

You can also play psp games on android with the help of emulator ppsspp ifvyou have powerfull smartphone like s2 s3 note 2 etc but it is not possible on ios.I played god of war on my s2.this emulator is also available for ios with less games


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2013)

akkusoni said:


> You can also play psp games on android with the help of emulator ppsspp ifvyou have powerfull smartphone like s2 s3 note 2 etc but it is not possible on ios.I played god of war on my s2.this emulator is also available for ios with less games



yup.. +100 to that
Dont forget games like zelda that run through emulation 
and GBA games like DBZ:Buu's fury


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2013)

akkusoni said:


> You can also play psp games on android with the help of emulator ppsspp ifvyou have powerfull smartphone like s2 s3 note 2 etc but it is not possible on ios.*I played god of war on my s2*.this emulator is also available for ios with less games



how much is the fps?


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Not sure where they release the best games. I actually don't give a heck as long as I'm having fun. And infinity blade? well, in my view, I don't see whats so great about this game apart from graphics. The game is absurdly awkward in story progression. U need 10000K to buy the infinity blade, and I'm not sure if I've the patience to go through the same stages for the rest of my life for it.Sure you can shell out $19 dollars for it, but I don't see the point. Quality (real) games don't put the games through such crap the last time I checked.



Infinity blade hit zero price point. Droid games cant jump back to paid after beig free, so the statement that games are free in this ecosystem is more true for ios than droids. The pay 2 win titles (freemium) model seems to be flourishing more on droids (more such titles in top 100 new or popular).
You can earn the cash to buy all equipment easily by losing to the dark knight in bloodline 0 and starting a negative bloodline


----------



## rajnusker (May 7, 2013)

With the recent developments made by Android, I would say they are both equal.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/jokvgJC.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2013)

Moar informative version
*i.imgur.com/1ivtQ3K.jpg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 13, 2013)

iOS has the advantage of quantity, thats all.
When it comes to pure experience, iPhones cant beat Androids of similar pricing. Take a Rs25,000 Iphone 4 and pit it against Rs24,000 Xperia Sp for real gaming one on one. 
The graphics on Xperia SP is much better, not to mention the 1" difference (1" is a lot in cellphone standards). i have played Infinity Blade on the iPhone 4 and within 30-40 mins battery drops by 20% and the glass body is hot like frying pan. I haven't played Infinity Blade on my SP, but i have played  demanding game like NFS Most Wanted for 30 mins with mere 4% drop in battery, and the temperature is Warm at the most. And lets not mention the GPU horsepower (iPhone 4 is too outdated). Smokes and Shadows look awesome on the SP. And u cant really play games which require intricate touches like World of Goo on iPhone 4.. its pain and torture! 
Developers make games for iPhone not because its a better platform, its because they can sell better there. The bridge between PlayStore and Apple's App Store is narrowing over time. Soon Android will be the numero uno choice for game developers.

(If it werent for Cydia i wouldnt game on iPhone4 ever. But even then its a hassle getting games. On Android, getting games is easier  heheh)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

Im ok with whatever crap games i play on HTC Explorer.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2013)

Anything with small buttons is torture on mid range droids, try dark legends or plague inc on xperia j...  although game installs, some controls are impossible to tap


----------



## akhil7j (Jun 17, 2013)

Best part of Android Phones/Tablets is you can connect PS3 controller with Sixaxis app wirelessly. It is awesome.!


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 26, 2013)

To all the Android fanboys.... "X-Com: enemy unkown)....


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesnt matter..played in PC already


----------



## PJK (Aug 6, 2013)

+1 to iOS


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 20, 2013)

For Graphic, gaming exp., For Bug Free games Ios
For Price it android.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2013)

^nope. iOS has best pricing 
*i.imgur.com/1ivtQ3K.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

^^yes android games are costlier than iOS now


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 22, 2013)

My bad (I left Ios for a year Now at that time Ios Was costlier one). If this the case then I think Ios Wins for pure gamming experience with Game center and all.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

IOS has more games. Lot of good games are not released on Android bec of rampant piracy. However it is pain to play on ios with that small screen especially when you need to press those god damn tiny buttons.


----------



## Prashmith (Apr 30, 2014)

+1 to android used iPhone 4,4s ipad 1,2,3,4th gen 

And lodAs more on android side.

Paired my nexus 7 with a tablet stand ,high tech game controller or a gaming mouse and keyboard ,usb hub,2600mah power bank,
Seems enough for me to call my portable gaming RIG,power bank doubles the 8 hour batter even on overclocking the tab!

FOR SOFTWARE--- 
Used a custom android launcher such as golauncher for tab with multi wallpapers app and all 9 home screens!with different logos ,wallpapers widgets etc each to action,adventure and all sort of games! 

That makes up my custom android gaming rig! for simple language you can buy a nvidia terga shield too

I have a ipad and closest i can imagine is to break it using a war-hammer(seriously i did that once)


For instance

Nvidia terga shield
Nvidia terga note
Nexus 7
Nexus 7 2013
Xperia play

And even home consoles like
Ouya
Gamestick

And game controllers like
Moga hero 
Moga pro
Moga charge series
Samsung recent game controller

How many of these are on ios and can even match the quality and quantity of android?

You can buy half of the above devices at the price of you crown iPhone 5 or whatever 

IOS FOR A TABLET OR MOBILE,OR MUSIC PLAYER ,ANDROID IS FOR SERIOUS GAMERS!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

Ios has some seriously dope games like Infinity Edge and couple of others... Sure Android is great for the things you said but IOS is great as well


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2014)

man I have read this in a lot of places that iPads are better than android tablets

if there is one device that really thrashes iPads its the nexus 10. the "free"dom makes a lot of difference on tablets, and honestly you cannot expect anyone, let alone everyone to consume as much paid audiovisual content (movies, tv shows and songs) on iPads as you can do for "free" on the nexus 10... since most of the really good iPad services for such content are anyway not available in India, droid tablets have an easy advantage. but not for games.

iOS is still on top, and the biggest reason is that it is kind of dumb for android users to actually expect the paid part of their ecosystem to grow (exclusives, exclusives for a few weeks or months, bans to those who use crackers, price drops to free), when everything can be had for free anyway. This is not me saying, I would hesitate to say that all droid users as a group dont actually buy anything from google play store, but this is something that users themselves unabashedly post, and the default expectation from devs is to get revenue through ads. from the day the android store came, have been waiting and waiting for it to become as active, dynamic as iOS (price drops to free, new games every wednesday, seasonal promotions instead of about one-two a year, ad-free being the norm instead of ad-supported). Only major promotions on droids are humble bundles and google sales. this happens every hour, on the hour in iOS. kind if stupid to even want that to change when the expectation from the play store is why bother because everything is anyway "free".


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2014)

iOS > Android for gaming 

More games 
Better games
Same games with less bugs
No lag


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Ios has some seriously dope games like Infinity Edge and couple of others... Sure Android is great for the things you said but IOS is great as well


Infinity Blade? 

so what, if iOS has Infinity Blade, android has the 148kb pass n play multiplayer chain reaction. droids have many sub 500kb games, the smallest games on iOS are like 20mb. most of this is apple drm bloat.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

Sarath said:


> iOS > Android for gaming
> 
> More games
> Better games
> ...



No lag on my lg optimus g either, plus side loading of apps is easily possible (can't download those large apps on phone due to slow 2g speed).


----------



## samudragupta (May 5, 2014)

Sarath said:


> iOS > Android for gaming
> 
> More games
> Better games
> ...


+1 I have iPod 5th gen and Android device... Ios kicks android in gaming performance anyday


----------



## Superayush (May 5, 2014)

IOS any day no comparison ...


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2014)

I love to play the games on my iPad. Even after prolong gaming sessions the battery life is awesome.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

The single best game I have played on both Android and ios is Deus EX : The Fall..
It is something that easily rivals core PC games in terms of story/gameplay etc something shitloft games can never achieve
Infact, a PC version of it is coming on steam.. Probably the first time a core *non arcade *game was ported over to PC from a mobile game


----------



## Prashmith (May 10, 2014)

ALLRIGHT I AM BACKK as is said before ios vs android ios is GOOD for everything under the hood,but if you wanna enter the game get a an android HERO

The only thing IOS AKA iphone operating system users like to laugh about is INFINITY BLADE,
SERIOUSLy,I have a BLADE THAT NEVER ENDS REALLLYYYY

What nonsense does that mean ?

If android dosent a NEVER ENDING BLADE NOTHING TO HYPE ABOUT ,we dont need it ,
Bye the way i have played it lol

"GAMES GET FIRST RELEASE ON IOS AND THEN ANDROID "

AND EVERY GAME IS FIRST RELEASED ON IOS ,ITS TESTED ALL BUGS GONE THEN REALESED ON ANDROID coz we are V.I.P's

"BATTERY LIFE IS TOO MUCH ON MY IPAD IT NEVER ENDS"

BATTERY LIFE...alright i own a ipad 4 (1,2 and 3 together) in the past ,NOTHING TO HYPE ABOUT ,I got a 2600 mah pwer bank gifted form someone,my tablet lasts double of ipad with it and its ultra light think waht will u all do when I buy a few more of em from ebay for 1000 rupeess and have a total of 6....OMG i dont need a charger then. 

It simply dosent work with my ipad as even if it does batter gets struck or DISCHARGES....slowly
So android rules out ios in regards to battery too
(((Note --if there are ipad PWR Banks less then rupees 900 that's what I cna get those PWR banks for nexus for and i mean 4 power banks for 1000 rupees))))


NO LAG 
For those saying "NO LAG AT ALL" it depends upon your device too my nexus 7,kills all android games on ULTRA(if you can chage graphics setting)  and go into the history of ios an ipad 1 cant even play subway surfers (it lags) same goes to other models too 

a ios simply dosent get updated or upgraded as quick as our android comes out so our devices lag out coz we are the top brass as soon as it gets released and our devices struggle to keep up and that's why there are so manny androids in the world not just I series

while ios gets a major bulk of files once a year or so. 

"IOS MEANS CLEAN AND FRESH INTERFACE NO COMPLEX OR LAGS"

I said before too I am over smart or what every android user uses a launcher ?ios peeps dont even know what I am talking but in simple words , I can have nine home screens fully dedicated to games,Facebook,gmail,camera,show off,and even thinkdigit
            OR I can use away a ULTRA QUICK Nlauncher or nokia launcher whatever and quickly zoom the apps>>>>
            OR I can just talk andit responds with the google now launcher yet

     GAZZILLION BETTER THEN WASTING TIME (swipe to unlock)>>>(4x5 grid of icons)>>> find your app and use it


"COME ON MY ALLUMINIUM BUILD, MY I DEVICE IS UNIQUE"

Dare to debate on that android is everywhere in every form in everything !your car toooo your game console toooo your mob and tab tooooo your laptops toooo your gaming rigs we are so unique your iphone will GET ENCOUNTERED by us in every corner of the earth which is in the sol system of the Milky Way! We even want to outer space with the galaxy nexus or nexus s whatever

"WE HAVE THAT RETINA DISPLAY"

Serious,y i will buy a 4k TV and use chrome cast or a simple hdmi cable and your iphone+ipad+ipod all your REtina devices will still not ahve enogh resolution as I can have COMBINED.really  
to:Steve jobs =sir your retina display no longer holds pwrr we have 4k now sorry 

IOS GAMING IS BETTER OH YEAH PLUS 1 TO IOS 

FOR WHAT SUPPORT ANDROID GAMING or give up a reason

I bet I sparked quite a few ios gods,chill down not to be rude


----------



## srkmish (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, keep on enjoying games on ur fabulous ultra battery drainage laden Nexus 7 lolz. Get 10 of those portable chargers so your nexus 7 can beat the battery life of ipad 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/183321-nexus-7-ultra-battery-drain.html


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> ALLRIGHT I AM BACKK as is said before ios vs android ios is GOOD for everything under the hood,but if you wanna enter the game get a an android HERO
> 
> The only thing IOS AKA iphone operating system users like to laugh about is INFINITY BLADE,
> SERIOUSLy,I have a BLADE THAT NEVER ENDS REALLLYYYY
> ...



After reading your post, I got to one logical conclusion..
You are a 12 year old
Dont get me wrong, ive been called an android fanboy a million times in this forums but to read all your crap and not laugh was quite a challenge for me.. Post things that are LOGICAL not made up opinions about sour fruits
IMO Android = IOS >>>>> Windows Phone
Both platforms have their fare share of exclusive games.. Ios is more developer friendly, higher end android is more versatile on things like screensize etc
EOD


----------



## Prashmith (May 11, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Yeah, keep on enjoying games on ur fabulous ultra battery drainage laden Nexus 7 lolz. Get 10 of those portable chargers so your nexus 7 can beat the battery life of ipad
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/183321-nexus-7-ultra-battery-drain.html




Did i mention I am talking here about 2013 nexus 7 I have both


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=277207]Prashmith[/MENTION]

the app store is a tad more child friendly than play, no proliferation of visibly adult toys, stories or apps 

the play store charts have always been broken. first the top 100 never moved. then talking ____ the ____ "games" invaded the top 100. Now the top 100 charts mostly have games that run on entry level devices. There have always been a few non games in the top 100 list. If everyone only had the nexus series, the play store charts would look totally diff. 

annnd

game center


----------



## Prashmith (May 13, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [MENTION=277207]Prashmith[/MENTION]
> 
> the app store is a tad more child friendly than play, no proliferation of visibly adult toys, stories or apps
> 
> ...



I dont much see waht you mean by adult toys nowadays you know it's all cleaned up i bet

I suppose the top100 apps or games charts basically meant populartity\fun to play not everybody plays hardcore dead trigger,galaxy on fire!NFs most wanted.

Google play games a app seems to rival yours Game Center I haven't tried got time to much see it all


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm an android user and i can say that iOS games feels more like premium. More controlled and smooth.

But Android device has some strengths too, therefore concluding that both has some given strengths and edge over the other.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 20, 2015)

iOS has better games.period.  whenver i check sites like pocketgamer.com and read reviews of gamea, i am left praying for those games to come on Android
Even the light 2D iOS games that gets ported to android end up being crap. Take Rediculous Fishing for example. 

As a gaming device ipads are better too. The battery life is phenomenal specially when playing games. Androids like nexus 7 or tegra note 7 or mi pad gets incredibly hot even while playing Wheres My Water. I mean wat da fraak. Are developers so lazy when it comes to android??

Android had some advantage few years go. Back then iOS jailbreak was a headache and android allowed us to save game data in sd card. Well these two aspects are gone now.

And finally...android users rarely buy games, and that is killing the platform


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 20, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> iOS has better games.period.  whenver i check sites like pocketgamer.com and read reviews of gamea, i am left praying for those games to come on Android
> Even the light 2D iOS games that gets ported to android end up being crap. Take Rediculous Fishing for example.
> 
> As a gaming device ipads are better too. The battery life is phenomenal specially when playing games. Androids like nexus 7 or tegra note 7 or mi pad gets incredibly hot even while playing Wheres My Water. I mean wat da fraak. Are developers so lazy when it comes to android??
> ...



Well, I dont agree. Both the platforms have some exclusive games. So, you just can't say that iphone is better than android because it have 1-2 odd games. As a matter of fact. Even if you don't find a particular game by a particular name on android. Chances are that you would end up finding a better clone of that game on android. Same can't be claimed about iPhone because it have very specific needs that needs to be met before it can show up for downloading. 

Also, there are many alternative hardware and price wise as well. Much more than apple can not even imagine to have. Try other tablets too before condemning the platform all together. Yes ipad might be better. But, look at the price difference between the tablets you are comparing. 

Android users are much more than iPhone users. Developers don't always earn money from the buyers only on android platform. The reason developers are now preferring android over iPhone is because they can be profitable even after providing free games. They have multiple options to earn money. Take example of angry birds, subwaysurfers etc. 

Fact is that, people don't mind 1-2 ads for getting to play a free game. The same is not true for iPhone. Saying that android users don't buy games is completely untrue.  

And you might not like it. But, now android have a much bigger and ever increasing number of apps and games than iPhone can't even think to catch up. Not to forget the customization options and ease of use on android over iphone.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 20, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> And finally...android users rarely buy games, and that is killing the platform



i couldn't agree more.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

Three words:
Tegra Exclusive Titles.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lenny said:


> i couldn't agree more.



I dont know what else to say to your ignorant comment. Would you mind providing the stats where it shows that the android user base or adaptation is decreasing vs iphone?

On the contrary. IPhone sales have been shifted downwards. While android users and it's adaptation is increasing at phenomenal rate.

I would say. Iphone platform is going down vs android.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Three words:
> Tegra Exclusive Titles.


+1 to this. Stream pc games to your tablet. How cool is that!


----------



## Phoenix117 (Apr 20, 2015)

I CAN FEEL IT
I CAN FEEL IT IN THE AIR
I CAAAN FEEL IT

Ios and Android Exclusive games will decide the phones we Buy

Love Adventure Buy Ios snd play infinity blade
Love Gameplay and Story Buy Android and play half life


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Three words:
> Tegra Exclusive Titles.



but but.. tegra exclusives are crap. I have a Tegra Note 7. Got some exclusives from Tegra Zone, and boy, none of them are worth it to make a Tegra device a worthy purchase. 
Its good for people who wanna play  some Source engine games on the tablet... but like seriously...who would want to play fps games on a  touch screen. I've had enough trouble with Modern Combat series.

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Well, I dont agree. Both the platforms have some exclusive games. So, you just can't say that iphone is better than android because it have 1-2 odd games.



Your comment shows your ignorance. Do you even keep a watch on upcoming games on mobile platform? Do you want me to mention all the critically acclaimed iOS exclusives. Frankly speaking, i dont wanna put any effort into listing the scores of awesome iOS exclusives. Sorry, you are just not worth the effort.
if there are other forum members who wants , then i will gladly spend few minutes listing them all.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> but but.. tegra exclusives are crap. I have a Tegra Note 7. Got some exclusives from Tegra Zone, and boy, none of them are worth it to make a Tegra device a worthy purchase.
> Its good for people who wanna play  some Source engine games on the tablet... but like seriously...who would want to play fps games on a  touch screen. I've had enough trouble with Modern Combat series.



You didn't read about Doom 3, Crysis 3, Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Land On Android This Year : PERSONAL TECH : Tech Times ?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 20, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> but but.. tegra exclusives are crap. I have a Tegra Note 7. Got some exclusives from Tegra Zone, and boy, none of them are worth it to make a Tegra device a worthy purchase.
> Its good for people who wanna play  some Source engine games on the tablet... but like seriously...who would want to play fps games on a  touch screen. I've had enough trouble with Modern Combat series.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Oh really lol..



SaiyanGoku said:


> You didn't read about Doom 3, Crysis 3, Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Land On Android This Year : PERSONAL TECH : Tech Times ?



Ofcourse why would he read those.   He is in his own imaginary critically acclaimed iphobe world.  
Good old iphobe... Oh boy! Awesome


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol u guys bunch of dimwits or what...do u even read the  article u linked ?? LMFAO. Thats for nVidia Shield...exclusively. 
You are justifying an entire Mobile OS 's superiority over another based on one device?? How dense can a person get?? 

To put salt to your wounds,those games wont even be available on other Tegra devices. Lol.. Seriously u guys made me lose faith in humanity.
Since neither of u seem to own a tegra device,and has never suffered the shitty service from nVidia...its better to simply shut up and listen to someone with actual experience. You dont necessarily have to comment or express your opinion on everything.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 21, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Lol u guys bunch of dimwits or what...do u even read the  article u linked ?? LMFAO. Thats for nVidia Shield...exclusively.
> You are justifying an entire Mobile OS 's superiority over another based on one device?? How dense can a person get??
> 
> To put salt to your wounds,those games wont even be available on other Tegra devices. Lol.. Seriously u guys made me lose faith in humanity.
> Since neither of u seem to own a tegra device,and has never suffered the shitty service from nVidia...its better to simply shut up and listen to someone with actual experience. You dont necessarily have to comment or express your opinion on everything.



So are you sure that nvidia shield really users iphobe OS instead of petty android?
What happened to the developers? They were supposed to leave this platform and go gaga over iphobe OS! Lol 
I don't even have words to explain how dull you are sounding right now. You have the device so what? We have the brain that can screen the situation better than you. Can't you see that developers and big companies alike prefer android and not iphobe os. You must be so happy that other android users won't be able to play those games. Isn't it'?
Sorry to break that news to you. Have you ever heard about porting or hacking or modifying or modding?
Well guess what they all can be done on android. And those games would be available pretty soon on other devices as well with nvidia gpus in the beginning.
And know what, that can't be done on your pricey iphobe.. So sad isn't it? Lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Lol u guys bunch of dimwits or what...do u even read the  article u linked ?? LMFAO. Thats for nVidia Shield...exclusively.
> You are justifying an entire Mobile OS 's superiority over another based on one device?? How dense can a person get??
> 
> To put salt to your wounds,those games wont even be available on other Tegra devices. Lol.. Seriously u guys made me lose faith in humanity.
> Since neither of u seem to own a tegra device,and has never suffered the shitty service from nVidia...its better to simply shut up and listen to someone with actual experience. You dont necessarily have to comment or express your opinion on everything.




First you say





> who would want to play fps games on a touch screen. I've had enough trouble with Modern Combat series.



An when you are presented with an actual console, you low ball it. 

Crysis 3 (even with reduced textures) alone is enough to justify that console is better than every iOS device for gaming. You won't see AAA titles being ported to iOS anytime soon. Lack of GPU power in A8/A9 I guess compared to Tegra X1.

Plus the console is priced only 200$. That's cheaper and more powerful than any iPhone/iPad in the market currently.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 21, 2015)

Developers did not "prefer" android. They chose android because they have no other choice. If apple makes a console then say bye bye to all tegra devices. Did the devs make those doom3 ports for nexus devices?? No right?  Then how are android phones more proviledged than iphones.
They are making the games for a particular device which is designed for gaming. You quoted my previous post,apparently you didnt understand ****. 

So put this into your head. Game devs prefer iOS for commercial profitabilty. Some devs are making pc port games for android...oops....i mean...shield console becuase well,its a gaming device. Even if it ran iOS or Linux or Amigo or whatever OS, they would still make pc ports for the shield console.

And you talk about hacking and modding those games. Cool...play those on a touch screen. LOL.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> First you say
> 
> An when you are presented with an actual console, you low ball it.
> 
> ...


When did i say the it is inferior??? Its a gaming console. 
We are talking about Android vs iOS here.
Let me rephrase

A N D R O I D    VS   IOS  

now that its clear. We are talking about quality and availabilty of games. And for both i request you to head over pocketgamer and check game reviews. Compare the number of good rated iOS games vs Android games.

And before u bring your "BUT WE HAZ TEGRAAA" ...those games are exclusives to certain devices. Yeah... TEGRA GAMES ARE NOT AVAILABLE TO ALL TEGRA DEVICES
Shocked??? Of course you are. Because i OWN Tegra devices and i have actual experience and knowldge..unlike you keyboard warriora here.
So in a sea of hundred if one android device gets few pc ports,do you feel the entire sea of androids are equally special??

I kinda feel a waste stating my points. Here i am explaining people the inferiority and failure of Tegra Zone through actual experience and on the other side i have some buthurt fandroids with NO ACTUAL EXPERIENCE  and who just dont want to swallow the truth. 

This forum is about helping each other out by sharing experiences. If you all keep this butthurt-stubborn- deliberately- ignorant attitude then you are wasting your time here.

Oh before u call me some Apple fan... I am an android user since Htc HERO days. Yea...thats probably before some of you were born. Haha.  I've had more android phones pass from my hand than  you have seen Daya's slaps in C.I.D . 

I dnt hate or love any brand or product. I simply believe in logic,objectivity and impartiality. I dnt close my eyes to the truth.  Android is far better than iOS... But in gaming department,it is still way behind.....and thats not because of Google or Android but because of we consumers/pirate gamers and the money munching game developers


----------

